# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Welche Dosierung von GranaProstan?

## tomaso

Hallo zusammen,

ich heisse Thomas bin gerade 50 Jahre alt geworden und das ist mein erster Beitrag.

Vor 2 Jahren wurde ein PSA von 2,8 gemessen und nun 5,2 (Hausarzt) und 4,4 (Urolgoge).
Eine Biopsie wurde (vor 4 Wochen) Anfang Dez. 2014 gemacht und nichts gefunden.
Weiter gehts mit vierteljährlicher PSA-Kontrolle.

Nun möchte ich natürlich Einfluss nehmen und habe mir GranaProstan-Kapseln besorgt.
Ich finde nun leider keinen Hinweis wie viel Kapseln ich am Tag nehmen soll. 
Bis zu 4 Stück wäre ja möglich, aber wären sie auch nötig?

Ansonsten versuche ich es auch mit weniger Fleisch und weniger Milchprodukte. Trinke Matcha-Tee und Tomatenmark.

Ach noch was. Hat allerdings nichst mit Nahrung zu tun.
Schadet es meiner Prostata, wenn ich Rennrad fahre? Oder gilt das nur unmittelbar vor einer PSA-Bestimmung?

Vorab besten Dank
Thomas

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Thomas,

bitte, schau, was hier: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html wenn Du auf Ernährung klickst und dann auf Granatapfelextrakt gehst beschrieben wird. In der Tat schadet es Deiner Prostata nicht, wenn Du mit dem Rennrad unterwegs bist. Es ist aber richtig, einige Tage vor der erneuten PSA-Bestimmung das einzustellen, um den Wert nicht zu verfälschen. Es wäre aber besser, wenn Dein Beitrag unter der 1. Forumsrubrik zu lesen wäre. Unser Administrator Ralf wird das sicher richten können. 

Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Reich sind nur die, die wahre Freunde haben"*
(Thomas Fuller)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich heisse Thomas bin gerade 50 Jahre alt geworden und das ist mein erster Beitrag.
> 
> Vor 2 Jahren wurde ein PSA von 2,8 gemessen und nun 5,2 (Hausarzt) und 4,4 (Urolgoge).
> Eine Biopsie wurde (vor 4 Wochen) Anfang Dez. 2014 gemacht und nichts gefunden.
> Weiter gehts mit vierteljährlicher PSA-Kontrolle.
> 
> Nun möchte ich natürlich Einfluss nehmen und habe mir GranaProstan-Kapseln besorgt.
> ...


Vorab:
Rennvelofahren ist das beste, was Du tun kannst.
Das ändert zwar nichts an deiner Prostata, aber hält dich insgesamt fit.
Aber bitte nur so schnell und so weit, dass es noch Freude bereitet.
Die Zeiten der Rekordzeit sind mit 50 vorbei.
Drei Tage vor der Blutentnahme weder Sex noch Velofahren verhindert eine
Mehrausschüttung von PSA ins Blut. Damit wird die Messung zuverlässiger.

Dann: 
Die erste Messung wurde wohl beim Hausarzt vorgenommen.
Dann würde man die 5.5 ng/ml, ebenfalls beim Hausarzt, als Referenz
nehmen wollen. Allerdings kann die Differenz zur Urologenmessung
auch an einer zwischenzeitlich abklingenden Prostataentzündung liegen.
Zunächst weitere Messungen alle drei Monaten ist ein guter Plan. Dabei
bitte darauf achten, dass die Probe stets im gleichen Labor ausgewertet
wird, wohl in jenem des Urologen.
Falls noch frühere Messungen vorliegen, teile diese bitte mit genauem
Blutentnahmedatum mit.

Was die Ernährung und NEMs angeht:
Granatäpfel bzw. Granaprostan helfen, oder auch nicht.
Die Dosierung: Mehr ist besser - für den Gemüsehändler oder den Apotheker,
vielleicht auch für Dich, oder auch nicht.
Weniger (rotes) Fleisch und Milchprodukte bzw. tierisches Eiweiss ist eine gute Idee, 
unabhängig davon, was da in deiner Prostata abgehe.

Und noch'n Tipp:
Tomatenmark schmeckt besser mit Pasta als in Matchatee eingerührt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS: Dein Thema wird uns vielleicht noch länger beschäftigen.
In "Erste Hilfe" wäre das besser aufgehoben als in diesem Gemüsethread.

----------


## tomaso

Vielen Dank an Harald und Konrad für eure hilfreichen Beiträge. 
Aber nochmal wegen der Kapseln. Welche Menge würdet ihr mir empfehlen. 2 Kapseln/Tag?

Sollte ein Admin das lesen, dann bitte in einen anderen Thread umstellen. DANKESCHÖN

Schönen Gruß,
Thomas

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Thomas,

bitte, lies -* hier* -

*Verzehrempfehlung:
* Täglich 2 bis 4 Kapseln. Am besten eine Stunde vor dem Mittag-/Abendessen einnehmen

*"Alles, was gegen die Natur ist, hat auf die Dauer keinen Bestand"*
(Charles Darwin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## goedeke

> Vielen Dank an Harald und Konrad für eure hilfreichen Beiträge. 
> Aber nochmal wegen der Kapseln. Welche Menge würdet ihr mir empfehlen. 2 Kapseln/Tag?
> 
> Sollte ein Admin das lesen, dann bitte in einen anderen Thread umstellen. DANKESCHÖN
> 
> Schönen Gruß,
> Thomas


Hello !

Ich nehme 2 Stk/Tag.

Zusätzlich nehme ich noch andere Naturprodukte.Darüber möchte ich aber nichts schreiben, sonst werde ich wieder als Trottel bezeichnet.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle, vor Beginn der Einnahme von Grana Prostan, ein Blutbild machen lassen. Grana Prostan greift nämlich massiv, allerdings im positivem Sinn, in den Bluthaushalt ein. Grana Prostan hat bei mir eine Thrombose im Auge komplett aufgelöst.

Nach 6 Monaten würde ich dann das nächste Blutbild machen, um einen Vergleich zu haben. 

Ich musste Herzschutz Ass absetzen. Aber auf die Sachen kommst im Laufe der Zeit von selbst drauf.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zusätzlich nehme ich noch andere Naturprodukte.Darüber möchte ich aber nichts schreiben, sonst werde ich wieder als Trottel bezeichnet


Lieber Trottel,

den Granatenapfel habe ich auch in Form einer Pille, 3 Monate gefressen.
Mein PSA ist gestiegen.
Genauso blöd war dieses Krill . . . 

Sicherlich kann man den Krebs mit einer guten Nahrung besänftigen,
aber killen kannst du ihn nicht.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## goedeke

> Lieber Trottel,
> 
> den Granatenapfel habe ich auch in Form einer Pille, 3 Monate gefressen.
> Mein PSA ist gestiegen.
> Genauso blöd war dieses Krill . . . 
> 
> Sicherlich kann man den Krebs mit einer guten Nahrung besänftigen,
> aber killen kannst du ihn nicht.
> 
> ...


Lieber Hartmut !

Ich habe halt mal damit begonnen, als mein PSA-Wert langsam wieder zu steigen begann. Nach ca. 6 Monaten hatte ich wieder ein Blutbild, mit dem auch meine Ärztin zufrieden war. Mein Blutfette lagen jenseits von Gut und Böse, jetzt habe ich wieder fast den Idealwert erreicht. Am rechten Auge hatte ich ein Thrombose, welche fast zur Erblindung geführt hätte. Die Photos vom Augeninnern müsstest Du sehen, es ist unglaublich, Thrombose komplett aufgelöst. Mag jetzt blöd klingen, aber auf meinen Händen verschwinden die Altersflecken, obwohl, die haben mich nie gestört.

PSA Wert ist jetzt wieder unter 1 ng/ml. Mir ist klar, dass ich den Krebs wahrscheinlich nicht killen kann, aber dafür steigt die Lebensqualität. Im Moment geht es mir jetzt besser als vor 1 Jahr, trotz 2 jähriger, vorangegangener ärztlichen Betreuung.

Ich hänge mal die aktuelle Tabelle an. Wenn ich den PSA Wert auf dem Level halten kann, na dann bin ich ja schon fast zufrieden, aber wenn ich den Jungen dann doch noch wieder erwarten gekillt habe, dann werde ich berichten.

Tabelle - Verlauf
*06.06.2011*
*PSA 145,50 ng/ml*


*05.07.2011*
*PSA 184,0 ng/ml*


10.10.2011
PSA   74,04
Test.  8,01ng/ml

19.12.2011
PSA     2,89
Test.  0,19 ng/ml

03.04.2012
PSA     0,96
Test.  0,11

27.06.2012
PSA     0,74
Test.  0,10

28.09.2012
PSA     0,46
Test.  0,11

19.12.2012
PSA     0,42
Test.  0,09

22.03.2013
PSA     0,52
Test.  0,07

26.06.2013
PSA     0,77
Test.  0,14

23.09.2013
PSA     0,75
Test.  0,09

30.12.2013
PSA     1,21
Test.  0,07

20.02.2014
PSA     1,02
Test.<0,03

24.03.2014
PSA     1,10
Test.  0,06

22.04.2014
PSA     1,03
Test.<0,03

23.06.2014
PSA     1,31
Test.<0,03

12.08.2014
PSA     1,38
Test.<0,03

23.09.2014
PSA     1,29
Test.  0,04

10.11.2014
PSA     0,90
Test.  0,03

15.12.2014
PSA     0,98
Test.  0,07




Mit Grana Prostan begonnen habe ich in etwa, Februar / März 2014.


Ist mir schon klar, funktioniert nicht immer und bei Jedermann. 

Trotzdem, ich wünsche Dir Alles Gute goedeke

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adi,

ok, - Ich lerne gerne dazu.

Welches Granatapfelmedikament nimmst du?
Was nimmst du sonst?

Auch wenn nun die Gefahr besteht, dass du für andere ein Trottel bist.
Deine Werte sagen das Gegenteil.

Ich halte nicht viel von NEM. Ich habe auch bereits einiges "getestet".
Vielleicht ist ja die Zusammensetzung relevant . . .?

Schreibe doch bitte einmal hier, was du nimmst.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es trottelig klingt.

Viele Forum-Mitglieder berauschen sich auch mit vielerlei allerlei. *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

*Edit hartmut:
*ist es dieses?
http://www.amazon.de/Granaprostan-Fe...rostan+ferment

----------


## goedeke

Hallo Hartmut !

Von dem fermentierten Granatapfel nehme ich nur: 2 x täglich Granaprostan.

Täglich nehme ich ca. 2cl Tee vom Kleinblütigen Weidenröslein, auf nüchternem Magen.

Täglich 2 x ca. 250 g Yoghurt mit 4 Kaffeelöffel gemixten Apfel. Dazu kommen ca. 3 g Curcuma versetzt mit 10 % schwarzen Pfeffer.

Die Äpfel werden gemixt mit Schale und Kernen. Zu 2 Kg Äpfel werden noch die Kerne von 2 Granatäpfel dazu gemixt. 

Als Ergänzung kommt ein Kaffeelöffel gemixte Zitrone, mit Schale und Kernen dazu. Finde ich wichtig, da ich des öfteren lese, dass Vitamin C-Mangel vorliegt. Da Vitamin C der Organismus nach Bedarf verteilt und nicht gleichmäßig zuteilt, erscheint mir eine zusätzliche Anreicherung des Organismus mit Vitamin C erforderlich. Die Notwendigkeit sehe ich darin, da Vitamin C nicht gespeichert wird, besteht natürlich eine latente Gefahr einer Unterversorgung. Die Gefahr einer Überdosierung sehe ich deshalb nicht, da überschüssiges Vitamin C automatisch ausgeschieden wird.

Nach dem Mixen kommt Püree, auch die gemixte Zitrone, in so kleine Plastikdosen, ca 2cl. und wird tief gefroren. Mit einer Schale komme ich dann so 2 - 3 Tage aus und es verdirbt nichts.  

Mixer brauchst aber einen wirklich ordentlichen, so ab der € 80,-- Preisklasse.

Eigenlich wollte ich bei Beginn meiner Versuche anstatt des Apfel, Papaya verwenden. Aber Du wirst es nicht glauben, in Wien gibt es bei der REWE - Tochter Merkur, die Papaya nicht täglich zu kaufen. Oft mehrere Tage nicht.

Aber sollte das mit den Äpfel nicht mehr den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, werde ich versuchen genügend Papaya aufzutreiben.

Von Katzenkralle bin ich abgekommen, denn da weißt nicht was Du bekommst.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, gerne.

Grguß  goedeke

----------


## tomaso

Hallo Goedeke,
habe mal gehört, das zuviel Milchprodukte ungesund wären. 500g Joghurt am Tag sind ja nicht gerade wenig.

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo Goedeke,
> habe mal gehört, das zuviel Milchprodukte ungesund wären. 500g Joghurt am Tag sind ja nicht gerade wenig.



Hello !

Das mag ja für verschiedene Personen zutreffen, ich denke jedoch, dass die Mehrheit von Milchprodukten profitiert. 

Für meine Frau, trifft Deine Aussage jedoch auf alle Fälle zu. Zu meinem Leidwesen, hat meine Frau tatsächlich eine ausgeprägte Milchprodukte Allergie. 

Warum beziehst Du dich auf "hören sagen ", wenn ich etwas nicht selbst ausprobiert habe, würde ich selbst kein Urteil abgeben. Natürlich wäre eine seriöse Aussage Grund genug mit der nötigen Vorsicht an einen Test heranzugehen.

Also wie schon gesagt, habe keinerlei Bedenken oder Beschwerden diese Menge zu mir zum nehmen. Im Sommer wenn ich z. B. Mittag und Abendessen mal weg lasse, dann werden eben auch mal 1.000g vernichtet, schmeckt ja prima.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## tomaso

Sorry, dass ich das so rausgehauen habe. Dieser vermeintliche Warnschuß bezieht sich auf Milch und *nicht* auf Joguhrt und Käse.

Hier der Artikel:
http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/articl...erwartung.html

Schönen Gruß,
Thomas

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Adolf,

hab Dank für dein Posting!

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, ist mir deine Rezeptur zu aufwendig, zumal ja überwiegend die Medikamente für dein Wohlbefinden verantwortlich sind  (das denke ich mal).

Da mein PSA weiterhin steigt, werde ich einmal versuchen, *ein Teil* deiner genannten NEM zu mixen. Die ges. Zusammenstellung würde ich geschmacklich wohl nicht mögen.
Auch das Vitamin C lasse ich als Raucher einmal weg.

Über Milchprodukte wurde hier bereits viel geschrieben.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8415-Milch-ungesund-für-PCA-Patienten

@tomaso, ich könnte dir nun auch gegenteilige Links hier reinsetzen.
Ich selbst bin auf Bio-Milch umgestiegen. Ziegenmilch und 0,3 % Milchprodukte sind vielleicht die Alternative.
Der durchschnittliche Deutsche trinkt 60 Liter im Jahr.
Das schaffe ich manchmal in einem Monat *g*.
Im Schnitt trinke ich 40 L im Monat. Nur nicht 3 Wochen vor einer Labor-Untersuchung.
Das würde den Cholesterinspiegel verfälschen.

Ich wünsche Euch ein gesundes, erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2015!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dieser vermeintliche Warnschuß bezieht sich auf Milch und *nicht* auf Joguhrt und Käse.
> 
> Hier der Artikel:
> http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/articl...erwartung.html


"Schwedische Wissenschaftler ..."

Es ist bekannt, dass die Schweden und Finnen einen bedeutend höheren Anteil
lactoseintoleranter Menschen haben, als der Kontinent.

Das Saufen von mehr als 3 Gläsern Milch widerspricht zudem meinem 
Credo einer ausgewogenen Ernährung, die eine ausreichende Versorgung 
mit allen Nahrungsstoffen gewährleistet.

Von diesem einfachen Prinzip sollte man wohl nur abweichen, falls regionale
oder individuelle Mangel- oder Überversorgung besteht (z.B. Iod,
Lactoseintoleranz, ...).

Die grossen Risiken bzw. Abweichungen von der Ausgewogenheit sind
in dieser dem Milcharltikel angehängten Text und Schaubild dargestellt:

http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/articl...ger-leben.html


Für all jene, die täglich einen Liter Milch in sich reinschütten, kann man
noch einen weiteren Balken hinzufügen, genauso für jene, die sich per
schachtelweise O-Saft ein Leben lang überzuckern oder per versalzener
Boullion ... oder Rotwein ...
 naja, trinkt man das Zeug je zu einem Viertel, dazu sauberes Trinkwasser,
Kaffe, Tee, oder auch Granatapfel- oder Karottensaft ist für Ausgewogenheit gesorgt. 

Problem gelöst.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Auch das Vitamin C lasse ich als Raucher einmal weg.


Lieber Hartmut

Es scheint absurd, dass einer, der täglich -zigmal hochkonzentrierte
Giftstoffe in seine Atemluft mischt, sich Gedanken über Details der
Ernährung macht.
Eben grad hab ich eine Grafik gepostet, die zu interpretieren ich
wirklich nicht vorkauen muss.

Dein alltäglicher Cholesterinspiegel wird im Übrigen nicht durch den Milchkonsum
verfälscht, sondern durch die vorübergehende Abstinenz. Wenn Du schon
weisst, dass Du einen erhöhten Cholesterinspiegel mit reduziertem
 Milchkonsum beeinflussen kannst, tu das doch einfach. Der Laborwert 
ist schliesslich nicht da, um den Doktor zu bescheissen, sondern um ihm
zu ermöglichen, dir zu helfen.

Guten Appetit!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Konrad,

ich weiß doch, dass ich nicht gesund lebe.
Auf Alkohol (in Maßen) kann ich nicht ganz verzichten.
Vom Rauchen bekomme ich vielleicht Krebs.

Hat schon einmal jemand versucht, den Krebs mit Krebs zu bekämpfen?
Die Unterschiedlichen Krebs-Zellen mögen sich nicht besonders.
Deshalb heißt es ja, wer Prosti-Krebs bekommt, bekommt seltener einen anderen Krebs.
Es sei denn, der Prostata-Krebs ist sehr aggressiv, und greift auf die Organe über.

Lieber Konrad,
ich werde nun nicht, aufgrund deiner Grafik, mein Leben umstellen.
Ich trinke gerne weiterhin Milch, in abgespeckter Form. 
Du hast selbst einmal geschrieben, dass du an deiner Essensweise nicht viel ändern wirst.
Jeder hat da seine geschmacklichen vorlieben.

Auf ein langes Leben . . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Unterschiedlichen Krebs-Zellen mögen sich nicht besonders.
> Deshalb heißt es ja, wer Prosti-Krebs bekommt, bekommt seltener einen anderen Krebs.


Da hab ich wohl zu gesund gegessen:
Weder hat mich das Melanom vor "Prosti-Krabbe" geschützt, noch umgekehrt.




> ich werde nun nicht, aufgrund deiner Grafik, mein Leben umstellen.
> Ich trinke gerne weiterhin Milch, in abgespeckter Form.


Naja, Milch steht ja nicht zuoberst auf dieser Grafik, die im übrigen
nicht von mir stammt, sondern von Haralds Leibblatt.
Ich bin kein Messias, sondern ich geb hier öfter mal Auslegungshilfe.
Mehr will ich ja gar nicht erreichen, ausser vielleicht mal ein paar alte 
Männer auf einen unwirtlichen Berg zu locken ...

Respira, ya se pasa
Konrad

----------


## goedeke

Lieber Hartmut !

Irgendwie verwunder es mich auch, dass meine kleinen Helferlein soviel zu meinem Wohlbefinden beitragen.

Denn Du wirst es nicht glauben, *außer dem 3 Monate Depot Eligard,* nehme ich überhaupt keine Medikamente ein.

Ja Du hast Recht, die Prozedur um tägl. zum Frühstück und zum Abendessen mein spezial Yoghurt zuzubereiten, ist etwas aufwändig. 

Alkohol ist für mich kein Thema, außer mal einen Punsch am Weihnachtsmarkt oder mal ein Bier zum Essen, existiert Alkohol für mich nicht. So kommt übers Jahr gesehen die stattliche Menge von 1 bis 2 Punsch und wenn es hoch hergeht 20 Bierchen zusammen. 

Das Rauchen habe ich vor 7 Jahren endgültig beendet, im Dezember 2007, aufgestanden - Zigarette angezündet - 1 Zug gemacht - Zigarette weggelegt und vorbei war das Rauchen. Wenn ich bedenke, 50 Jahre geraucht, Mindestmenge pro Tag - 80 Stk. - dann kann ich mir jetzt in der Retrospektive gar nicht vorstellen, dass ich so einfach vom Nikotin weggekommen bin. Bin lange Jahre für einen Autohändler als Fzg. Übersteller gefahren, wenn ich dann am Walserberg die Grenze überfuhr, habe die Strecke bis nach Wien nicht in Stunden gemessen, sonder an der Anzahl der Zigaretten die ich bis dahin noch konsumieren würde. Da waren pro Tag 100 Stk. auch nicht übermäßig viel.

Lieber Hartmut, für mich galt und gilt noch immer die Maxime, leben wie es Spass macht. Die Ernährungs Wissenschaftler sind doch alle zum Vergessen. Die wissen nicht wie ein richtiger Schweinebraten schmeckt, weil es die Schweine welche wir vor über 40 Jahren zubereitet haben, gar nicht mehr gibt. Mit der Milch ist es das gleiche Problem, die Milch die wir damals getrunken haben gibt es auch nicht mehr, also was wollen uns diese Moralapostel eigentlich mitteilen?

Wenn ich auf meinen Körper höre und seinem Begehren folge, werde ich mich auch wohl fühlen, Punkt.

Wenn Du fragst ob schon jemand versucht hat, Krebs mit Krebs zu bekämpfen, so würde ich meinen, Lungenkrebs habe ich nicht bekommen, aber wo liegt der Unterschied?

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Nicht-Messias,

von alten Männern kann ja nun nicht die Rede sein.
Sebst der älteste, Harald mit deinen 79 Jahren, klang für mich sehr jung.

Wenn ich den Satz schon höre (ein paar alte Männer), fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
Komme etwas von dieser "Redensart" runter.
Das hatte mich schon immer gestört!

Das wir nicht mehr die Jüngsten sind ist klar.
. . . aber alte Männer?
Ich weiß nicht . . . 

sei wieder lieb . . . 

Lieben Gruss
auch an D. . .

Hartmut

PS: Ich hatte D. . . etwas vergessen

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Goedeke,

ich antworte nun einmal nicht gezielt auf dein Posting.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du auch zum nächsten Treffen erscheinst.

Du bist sehr ehrlich in deinen Worten.
Ich denke, du passt in die "kleinen Gemeinde" unseres Forums gut rein.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Goedeke  (schöner Name)
Wie lange mussten eigentlich die von Dir überstellten Autos ausgelüftet werden bis der beissende Rauchgeruch von 100 Zigaretten halbwegs weg war?
Nix für ungut, Carlos

----------


## Harald_1933

> Für all jene, die täglich einen Liter Milch in sich reinschütten, kann man noch einen weiteren Balken hinzufügen, genauso für jene, die sich per
> schachtelweise O-Saft ein Leben lang überzuckern oder per versalzener Boullion ... oder Rotwein ...
> naja, trinkt man das Zeug je zu einem Viertel, dazu sauberes Trinkwasser,
> Kaffe, Tee, oder auch Granatapfel- oder Karottensaft ist für Ausgewogenheit gesorgt. 
> Problem gelöst.


Hallo Konrad,

also Milch habe zumindest ich noch nie in mich hineingeschüttet. Ich habe sie eher genossen, wobei ich mich bei heißer Milch, die Haut gezogen hatte, vor der Haut geekelt habe. 

O-Säfte sind für mich tabu. Dagegen werden täglich mehr als 2 Liter Wasser getrunken, und zwar ergänzt durch die obligatorische Flasche Rotwein, von dem meine Frau in der Regel ca. 0.3 ltr übernimmt. Reichlich morgendlicher Kaffee, knusprige Brötchen und Roggenbrot,  Brennnesseltee und frische selbst ausgepulte Granatapfelkerne gehören neben zusätzlichem Obst, Paranusskernen, leckerer Butter und viel Käse zum meist täglichen Ritual. 




> Naja, Milch steht ja nicht zuoberst auf dieser Grafik, die im übrigen nicht von mir stammt, sondern von Haralds Leibblatt.


Neben dem Mannheimer Morgen, den meine Frau seit über 50 Jahren abonniert hat, habe ich nun mal die WAMS anstatt BAMS als Sonntagslektüre ausgewählt. Aber ich finde immer noch genügend Zeit, um mich als alter Mann auch noch anspruchsvollerer Lektüre zu widmen.

Dir und Deiner gelegentlichen Mitwanderin wünsche ich morgen einen ruhigen Übergang in das neue Jahr mit oder besser noch ohne die in der Schweiz überteuerten alkoholischen Getränke.

*"Altern ist ein hochinteressanter Vorgang: Man denkt und denkt und denkt - plötzlich kann man sich an nichts mehr erinnern"*
(Ephraim Kishon)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## goedeke

> Hallo Goedeke  (schöner Name)
> Wie lange mussten eigentlich die von Dir überstellten Autos ausgelüftet werden bis der beissende Rauchgeruch von 100 Zigaretten halbwegs weg war?
> Nix für ungut, Carlos



Zur Aufklärung.

Es waren keine Neuwagen und die Zigarette war so um 1959 auch nicht das Thema. 

Wenn ich die angefangene Woche rechne und eine Überschneidung zur nächsten Woche einrechne, dann gab es Wochen in denen ich 3x in Stuttgart war. Habe da gutes Geld verdient, war jung und Auto fahren hat halt auch Spass gemacht. 

Goedeke Michel hat mich schon seit frühester Jugend fasziniert, daher habe ich ihn als Nick Name genommen.

Würde wahrscheinlich zu lang werden, wenn ich eine ausführliche Erklärung hier einstellen würde.

Gruß und ein Prosit 2015, goedeke

----------


## goedeke

Hallo Hartmut !

Ich nehme mal Deine Signatur, um Dir meine Einstellung zum Thema nahe zu bringen.

"


> _Wir müssen den Tod ins Angesicht sehen, um ihn zu überlisten!_


"

Ich will ihn nicht überlisten, er soll sehen, dass er einen ebenbürtigen Gegner hat.


Damit wünsche ich Dir und Deiner Familie, unbekannter Weise

alles erdenklich Gute und ein prosit 2015,  goedeke

----------


## tomaso

Habe gerade beim schnüffeln im Internet entdeckt, dass Dr. Jacob (GranaProstan) erst vor kurzem ein Buch rausgebracht hat.

*"Prostatakrebs - Kompass*"
_Prävention und komplementäre Therapie mit der richtigen Ernährungs- und Lebensweise
_
hier der Link zu Amazon:
http://www.amazon.de/Prostatakrebs-K...+prostatakrebs

Hab mal mit "Blick ins Buch" durchgeblättert und finde es auf den ersten Blick ganz interessant.

Ansonsten euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes, glückliches, zufriedenes, gesegnetes und gesundes 2015

Schönen Gruß,
Thomas
*
*

----------


## Harald_1933

> Goedeke Michel hat mich schon seit frühester Jugend fasziniert, daher habe ich ihn als Nick Name genommen.
> 
>  Würde wahrscheinlich zu lang werden, wenn ich eine ausführliche Erklärung hier einstellen würde.


Kann man -* hier* - und *hier* - nachlesen und dazu kräftig mitsingen, auch wenn man nur Binnenschiffer ist oder war.

* "Ein langweiliger Mensch ist einer, der Sie am Alleinsein hinderte, ohne Ihnen Gesellschaft zu leisten"*
(Anonym)

Gruß Harald und einen feuchten Rutsch in das neue Jahr nach der Art der Seeräuber und der ollen Hamburger.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo, 

diese NEM (Nahrungsergänzungsmittel) bringen *gar nichts*!
Zumindest, wenn die Prostata bereits durch Krebs verloren gegangen ist.

Ich habe vieles nach meiner RPE, in den vergangenen 2 Jahren genommen.
Krill, vieles anderes, und diesen blöden Granatapfel gefressen . . . . .
Festgestellt habe ich, dass man damit den Krebs eher reizt.

Nun habe ich alles eingestellt. Da wird mich auch nicht goedeke mehr beeinflussen können.
Siehe Helmut a.g.
Der Helmut hat ja alles ausgereizt, was es gibt. Erfolge konnte er damit wohl nicht erzielen.

Nun gibt es nur noch Crunchy Nut und Choco Crispies, vermischt mit einem ungesunden Joghurt.
mal gucken, was der PSA sagt. (die "Reiskörner" werden berücksichtigt *g*.
Das Leben geht weiter . . .

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Siehe Helmut a.g.
> Der Helmut hat ja alles ausgereizt, was es gibt. Erfolge konnte er damit wohl nicht erzielen.


Das ist allerdings wohl wahr Unnsterblicher, und dies mit einem Low Risk Tumor.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Forum,
war gerade auf Dr. Jacob medical Seite und musste verwundert feststellen, daß kein GranaProstan mehr angeboten wird..
Weiß jemand mehr???

Gruss aus dem Elmsteiner Tal
Elmo B.J. Elmsteiner

----------


## RolandHO

dann schau ,mal unter "granamed", ein neues Produkt mit etwas anderer Zusammensatzung.

Wahrscheinlich aus Marketinggründen, Granaprostan hörte sich doch zu sehr nach "Prostata" an und
schränkte daher den Kundenstamm ein.

In einigen Internetapotheken bekommst du aber noch Granaprostan.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Wolfjanz

Danke, Roland, für den Hinweis!
Gruss,
Elmo

----------

